# Heat transfer with turpentine?



## UnorthodoxDesign (Mar 7, 2007)

In some craft forums i noticed methods for photo transfer without any special transfer papers. Turpentine or laquer thinner was used on the backside of the paper is it was pressed image side down on the printing surface and then a spoon or tooth brush was used to rub the back of the paper untill the image transfed onto the t shirt or whatever item was being printed on. Now there was alot of info about this technique working with laser printed black and white images. It was stated that it is possible with inkjet printed images in blk. and wht. as well. 
My question is has anybody in here tried this and instead of rubbing with a spoon or toothbrush handle could you use a heat press for the transfer to work? Could this work? I think i will try it with out heat first. Then mabey with a hand held iron before putting it under the heat press and i will try it out doors for good ventilation.
Check out the link: Lictenstien pillow *NOW WITH TUTE*


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Turpentine is _highly_ flammable. I would not put it anywhere near your heat press or an iron.

Anyway, I don't think what you're trying to do would work anyway. It seems like the picture is transferred from the rubbing action of the spoon, not just the pressure. I'd stick with the spoon method if you are going to do this.


----------

